# Updated my "Best of..." - 100+ images



## tb2 (Jul 10, 2008)

For anyone who is interested I've updated what I think of as my best 100+ images from my 500 or so photoblog posts, and put them in a new gallery. Here's the link:
http://photoreflect.blogspot.com/2008/07/best-of-photoreflect-3.html
Click the image to get the gallery.
Thanks for looking.

Tony


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the link!

I actually never made it to your blog before 


I should say that you are one of the very few photographers (besides myself ) I would consider using  photographs of to decorate my walls


----------



## tb2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for looking Alex, and for the compliment too. I'm very happy to have my work placed alongside yours - I'm a long time admirer of what you do.

Regards, Tony


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jul 10, 2008)

wow excellent work!!


----------

